# Stampede Gig Pics



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Big Daddy and The Water Rats with guest Craig Squires.










Big D










Meg










Drew


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

two more... 

Craig










My youngest


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is that you with the LP DC Khing? Looks nice.

Don't you just love playing on a flatbed? Lots of width but no depth eh?


After doing one or two like that we started using two flatbeds, side by side with some plywood to close the gap, but you don't often get to make that call. It sure does make for a better stage though.

One good thing about the stampede is lots of gigs for local players.:food-smiley-004:

Cute little cowpoke you got there by the way.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thats me with the DC.

Ya gotta watch your step thats for sure... LOL... the way this thing was sitting on a slope one end was 3 feet off the ground and the other was 5 or more... Stampede is a great time kinda reminds me of the Regatta back in NF.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for sharing...the weather sure looked iffy........


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

iffy for sure... a little cooler than i like but hey the rain held out.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Drummer!!


...and cool blue Ludwigs!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Meg has a great voice too...


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pics Khing! 

Looked fun


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thanks bro... it was fun!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Meg has a great voice too...


Gee meg looks a lot like a drummer I used to have. I had to look twice. Except he was a guy. ( don't take that wrong ) Must be the hair.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I see your Vox, but I don't see the multitone!!!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I would have loved to bring the Multitone... I was told however we had limited space and to bring a small amp... had I known we were playing on a flat deck I would have definetly brought it. The Vox did a respectful job though but still... the next time we play is outside aswell and I will be sure to bring the Multitone or the Lynch Box for that.
Heavy but worth it!

Craig


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

That's a really nice looking DC you've got. What type of strat is Big D playing?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

It's a Jay Turser.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like you had a great time.

one observation - you got metal buttons on that jean jacket? IMO jean jackets are rash just waiting to happen. I recall, back in the 60s I guess, cutting the buttons off a jean jacket so I wouldn't hurt my guitar. I don't think my Mom was too impressed though.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

good observation... I bought the Les Paul DC for gigging... it's not in mint... 8 out of 10. It was fairly cold that day so ya gotta do what ya gotta do... I was careful though... LOL


----------



## ashtonp (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, looks like a good time


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

had a blast... stampede is always fun


----------

